# Info par produktiem >  Power Mosfet IRLD014

## Janisj

Labdien,

Jūsu katalogā man neizdevās sameklēt MOSFET IRLD014.
Kāds būtu aivietojums ja gate tiks ieslēgta caur PIC mikroprocessoru (4,5 V) bet acurplūdes trāva nepārsniegs 9V? Cena - ir svarīga!

Jānis

----------


## Cosmos

> Labdien,
> 
> Jūsu katalogā man neizdevās sameklēt MOSFET IRLD014.
> Kāds būtu aivietojums ja gate tiks ieslēgta caur PIC mikroprocessoru (4,5 V) bet acurplūdes trāva nepārsniegs 9V? Cena - ir svarīga!
> 
> Jānis


  Tuvākais kur tadu sanaca atrast ir Lietuva http://www.lemona.lt , analogs esot vel tāds IRLD014PBF

----------


## Modris

paskaties alldatasheet
kā arī iekš IRF

----------

